# Forwarding Outlook E-mails to an External Account



## granthewson (May 10, 2005)

This is not a problem, more of a query.
Our current office setup regarding e-mails is to use Microsoft Exchange to deliver e-mails to users running Outlook.
What I need to setup is the ability to automatically forward all e-mails being sent to a specific user to a personal, external e-mail address. The reason being is that some users are often Out of the Office, yet still need to obtain e-mails being sent to the office address.
So far I have only been able to forward e-mails within the Exchange network. Does anyone know how to set this up?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF

This works for me: From within the users OL, go to Tools>Rules and Alerts>E-mail rules>new rule>start from a blank rule>where my name is in the To box>forward it to people or distribution list> now complete step 2 with the users external address.

The users has to turn this rule on when away and off when in the office.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Other suggestions, looking at it from a different point of view:

Set up a Gmail account, or other web mail account that supports POP3, IMAP or mail forwarding and use Outlook to mirror the mail accounts.

Or set up a Web mail server within the company that employees can access thier mail using a web mail application.

Depends on the companies security concerns and other issues.

JamesO


----------

